# internet visability



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Much talk and advice here has been about how to improve your internet visibility and presence so that your name practically pops up before the potential lead finishes typing P-A-I-N- 

I think I had done a too damn good a job. I am now trying ERASE all of my cyber footprints. 

There's FB, Linc'n, Yalp, Qooqle, Bling, Ya-who, and soooooo many more. Just this morning some hyper contractor calls and almost gets belligerent when I say I've retired, like I just ran over his mother. 

I asked where he got my contact info and he says the internet.

So I search for my name and shure nuff, without even going to my site, my name, address, phone, and eddress is showing for all the world to see. Just spent another two hours vacuuming up those bread crumbs. And some "services" make it impossible to delete your contact info. On QooQle Plus size, I had to provide a false address - wouldn't let me enter a blank field. 

I would suggest you all keep close tabs on where you have planted your seed, if not, you may be harvesting an unexpected and unwanted crop years down the road as you lounge in the hammock of retirement.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Some days I'm happy I'm a retailer 

If you contact Google Plus, assuming it's a business account, they should be able to close it out completely. Might take 'em six months to a year, though, which is how long it took them to fix our address on Google Maps (address number was right, but it had us a mile away on the map from where that address actually is).


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

After a move a lot my info is wrong the asshats that control that info won't update it...


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> Much talk and advice here has been about how to improve your internet visibility and presence so that your name practically pops up before the potential lead finishes typing P-A-I-N-
> 
> I think I had done a too damn good a job. I am now trying ERASE all of my cyber footprints.
> 
> ...


ERASE your cyber footbrint Bill? Good luck with that. Between the slow response times from social media personnel, archives, etc., your info will prolly be around til, umm, as long as the internet is around?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys :no: :no:

Looks like it's time to move to Polynesia.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, guys :no: :no:
> 
> Looks like it's time to move to Polynesia.


Change your phone number and problem solved. Presumably not many people will be driving to your house to ask you to do work. Those that can, you've got the police to deal with.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

^ What he said.

The phone number is the problem - not the internet. Even if the internet burned down tomorrow, your number will still be referred and passed around by people for many years. 

New life - new number.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> Much talk and advice here has been about how to improve your internet visibility and presence so that your name practically pops up before the potential lead finishes typing P-A-I-N-
> 
> I think I had done a too damn good a job. I am now trying ERASE all of my cyber footprints.
> 
> ...


Bill, as far as I can tell there are no former or current NBA players here. No worries. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Bill, as far as I can tell there are no former or current NBA players here. No worries. :jester:


why, are NBA players more notorious than politicians and rock stars for randomly planting their seed far and wide ?

 :whistling2:


----------

